# [KYT] Know Your Temps 2017! Signup and news thread.



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello and welcome to another edition of Know Your Temps!
As most members are familiar with KYT, this quirky little activity is designed to help you know your fellow members a bit better.

*Now what is KYT!?*
KYT is a fun little activity designed for members to ask questions to a particular member.
This can be pretty much everything from their favorite colour to one of their earliest childhood memories.

*Sounds fun, what do I do?*
Well, you sign up if you want to participate and ask questions if you want to know that person better.

As most of you know, the last edition of KYT was incredibly hectic.
Sign ups where coming faster then I could handle them, people bailing on their session, lack of communication and what not.
This time, I tend to do it better and a bit differently, mainly with some new rules and guidelines which should make KYT what it was back in the glory days.

*Rules and guidelines:*
General forum rules apply, do not break those!
*Members can ask as many questions as they want, please keep it to one post, do not turn the thread into a personal chatbox!*
Do not ask uncomfortable questions
Do not make use of question templates, these will be treated as spam!
Make up some original questions and if someone has already asked a question you wanted to ask, you could ask them why they like it or ask them to share their opinion on it.
If you signed up for KYT, you'll be required to actively participate in asking questions to others.
Last KYT, there where a lot of people who did not bother asking questions to others whilst they where on the session list, which resulted in emptyish threads and circlejerking with others.
*Your session will be scrapped from the list if you don't actively participate in asking things to your fellow attendee's.
Not only will this prevent empty sessions, this will also generate more interest in your own KYT.
You don't have to ask questions in every session but please do ask questions in the majority of the sessions, even if you already had your session *
Please keep circlejerking to the EoF.
This means memes and things like lenny faces and what not should not be in your question list!
Tempers that change their names and fail to notify me will be booted off the list, no exceptions.
Tempers that get suspended will be booted off the list, no exceptions.
If you're unavailable around the time your session is due, please send me a PM in advance and I'll put your session on hold.
If you want your session to be moved backwards, please PM me in advance and I'll move it backwards or put it on hold.
If you don't log in for 2 weeks consecutively, I will remove you from the KYT list, no exceptions.
Last KYT, there where some people who didn't log in for a couple of weeks and did show up right before or right after their session.
Sessions will run for ~72 hours, In this time you'll get a 12 hourly status update from me saying your session is up to create more interest.
I will send the user with an upcoming session a notification, 72 hours in advance that their KYT is about to start as a reminder






Spoiler: Upcoming sessions



None!



Ongoing session:
N/A


I'll be updating this thread with news and progressions regularly.

Anyway, without further boring you, the only thing you have to do is sign up in this thread!
I wish you all the luck on your session and may you have loads of fun getting to know your fellow temper!


Update: 23-11-'17.
KYT has ended.
It wasn't possible to sign up anymore anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2017)

If people who did it last session can do it again, sign me up fam


----------



## gnmmarechal (Apr 20, 2017)

I want in!


----------



## xtheman (Apr 20, 2017)

I'll join.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

VinLark said:


> If people who did it last session can do it again, sign me up fam



Anyone can participate in it.
Former staff to newbies who signed up yesterday.

There will however be a limit to the number of people who will get a spot (to prevent having 100+ people who signed up) but that should be common sense ;p


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2017)

I'll sign up for it again since I never really got a chance to properly answer in time, previously. I'll definitely be able to stick around and answer this time!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm interested in taking part again!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 20, 2017)

Well i mean how much can change within a year? answer, A LOT O_O


----------



## Vipera (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm in

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i mean how much can change within a year? answer, A LOT O_O



I have to change the rules of it in order to prevent abuse.
Which last KYT season was victim of plenty.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'll go again!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I have to change the rules of it in order to prevent abuse.
> Which last KYT season was victim of plenty.


Well after the rules are announced i will be sure to look at them.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well after the rules are announced i will be sure to look at them.



Have you completely read the OP?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Have you completely read the OP?


I have now, and i suppose i will join.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 20, 2017)

I wouldn't be opposed to doing this again. Maybe people will ask me more questions this time. o3o


----------



## Roify (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Hello and welcome to another edition of Know Your Temps!
> As most members are familiar with KYT, this quirky little activity is designed to help you know your fellow members a bit better.
> 
> *Now what is KYT!?*​KYT is a fun little activity designed for members to ask questions to a particular member.
> ...


please sign me up


----------



## Kingy (Apr 20, 2017)

Yes, sure, I'm up for it.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

Added the lot of you.


----------



## yusuo (Apr 20, 2017)

Im up for this one Dinoh, as long as you let me know when my time is coming


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

yusuo said:


> Im up for this one Dinoh, as long as you let me know when my time is coming



I'll send a reminder 3 days in advance.
I'll also add it to the OP ;]


----------



## Stephano (Apr 20, 2017)

I've always wanted to get more involved with this site. I've been here for a year now, and i haven't talked all that much. Sign me up. Although when will this be. I'm a pretty busy college student.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

Stephano said:


> I've always wanted to get more involved with this site. I've been here for a year now, and i haven't talked all that much. Sign me up. Although when will this be. I'm a pretty busy college student.



I'll add you to the list.

Once the signups are closed, KYT will start roughly 24 or 48 hours after that.
If your session is on a spot where you'll be busy with college, just shoot me a PM if I need to park your session or move it.


----------



## Stephano (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I'll add you to the list.
> 
> Once the signups are closed, KYT will start roughly 24 or 48 hours after that.
> If your session is on a spot where you'll be busy with college, just shoot me a PM if I need to park your session or move it.


If you would like to DM you a schedule of when i'm free, i can do that.


----------



## yusuo (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I'll send a reminder 3 days in advance.
> I'll also add it to the OP ;]


Sign me up in that case


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

Stephano said:


> If you would like to DM you a schedule of when i'm free, i can do that.



Sure~
I'll see if I can fiddle around a bit to fit you in properly.


----------



## Chary (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeez, it's been like, forever since I've done one of these, it feels like. I'm down for it!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

yusuo said:


> Sign me up in that case



Added~


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 20, 2017)

I'd like to be asked questions about myself.


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 20, 2017)

sign me up!


----------



## VzUh (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Please keep circlejerking to the EoF.


low level english explanation pls xD
anyway, if i'm not wrong about how this works im in


----------



## Dionicio3 (Apr 20, 2017)

Let me join please.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

fenixcumber said:


> low level english explanation pls xD
> anyway, if i'm not wrong about how this works im in



If you don't know what circlejerking is and don't spend time in the EoF spamming bullshit with other bullshit spammers then you're doing fine.
Basically circlejerkers mutually agree with each other and constantly reply to eachother and spam like eachothers comments.

Basically what you have to do to be on the KYT list is to ask questions to other attendees and have fun whilst doing it.
It's a chance for members to get to know each other better.



Dionicio3 said:


> Let me join please.



Added.



hobbledehoy899 said:


> I'd like to be asked questions about myself.



and not participate in asking questions to others?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> and not participate in asking questions to others?


Have you not seen all the questions I asked in the previous sessions? Of course I'll also ask questions as well!


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 20, 2017)

I would love to.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 20, 2017)

i want to join 'u'


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> i want to join 'u'



If you refrain from turning sessions into personal chatboxes then sure.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If you refrain from turning sessions into personal chatboxes then sure.


wew what? '-'


----------



## LuxerWap (Apr 20, 2017)

Never heard nor done this before. Count me in.


----------



## VzUh (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If you don't know what circlejerking is and don't spend time in the EoF spamming bullshit with other bullshit spammers then you're doing fine.
> Basically circlejerkers mutually agree with each other and constantly reply to eachother and spam like eachothers comments.


well... thanks to internet, now i know what circlejerking is





but... to the EoF meaning i only find the "end of file" meaning logic, but if is that what you want to say i keep not understanding


----------



## Exavold (Apr 20, 2017)

Sign me up , if you feel people care enough


----------



## 8BitWonder (Apr 20, 2017)

I'll sign up if you still have space.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> wew what? '-'



Last KYT was one big mess.
Users turning sessions into personal chatboxes by constantly replying with one question, often circlejerking along with it.

Questions should be contained in one post.
If anything comes to mind later on, one is free to post another question but asking single questions in 20 posts, no.
It's also part of the forum rules.

Anyway, you're on.



fenixcumber said:


> well... thanks to internet, now i know what circlejerking is
> View attachment 84670
> 
> but... to the EoF meaning i only find the "end of file" meaning logic, but if is that what you want to say i keep not understanding



EoF means Edge of the Forum here.
And 90% of the time when you see someone bickering about circlejerkers on the web, it's far from sexual.



Exavold said:


> Sign me up , if you feel people care enough



Added.



8BitWonder said:


> I'll sign up if you still have space.



Yup, added.



LuxerWap said:


> Never heard nor done this before. Count me in.



Added


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Last KYT was one big mess.
> Users turning sessions into personal chatboxes by constantly replying with one question, often circlejerking along with it.
> 
> Questions should be contained in one post.
> ...


i know how it works, we don't need to turn this into a chat box


----------



## VzUh (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> EoF means Edge of the Forum here.
> And 90% of the time when you see someone bickering about circlejerkers on the web, it's far from sexual.


good to know xD
count with me and my low-level english then


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

fenixcumber said:


> good to know xD
> count with me and my low-level english then



Added.

I'm pretty sure of your English skills being good enough to answer and ask simple questions ;]


----------



## VzUh (Apr 20, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Added.
> 
> I'm pretty sure of your English skills being good enough to answer and ask simple questions ;]


hope so


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 20, 2017)

You can sign me up


----------



## MartyDreamy (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm in kitty


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

Added the both of you~


----------



## DarkGabbz (Apr 20, 2017)

Im in.(again)


----------



## YugamiSekai (Apr 20, 2017)

I tried to get one last time but the season ended, so sign me up now


----------



## Byokugen (Apr 20, 2017)

Sign me up miss


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2017)

Yo, count me in!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Add me, bb <3


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 20, 2017)

Added you all.

I currently have 29 sign ups which means that there will be 87 days of KYT.
I think I'll have a cut off at 60 sign ups, that's almost half a year of KYT.

Edit: with Bortz, it's at 30 with 90 KYT days.
30 places left.

Edit 2: Congratz bortzy on 11.111 posts!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Apr 20, 2017)

sign me up ASAP. missed last season thanks to the cutoff want to try again.


----------



## Urbanshadow (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm starting to feel bad about ignoring the KYT intiative for so long. If anyone is interested i'll sign up, otherwise I would most likely pass.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 21, 2017)

Urbanshadow said:


> I'm starting to feel bad about ignoring the KYT intiative for so long. If anyone is interested i'll sign up, otherwise I would most likely pass.



Well, you have to be interested in asking the other participants questions ;p
That's pretty much all to it.

I've made that rule so that it'll prevent empty KYT threads as well as generate interest for your own thread.



lcie nimbus said:


> sign me up ASAP. missed last season thanks to the cutoff want to try again.



Added~


----------



## proflayton123 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hmu on that list


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2017)

Well then, things change a lot in a year.
Add me as well Dino~


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Apr 21, 2017)

If I can score another round, why not!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 21, 2017)

Added~

26 spots left!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 21, 2017)

Count me in m8


----------



## Minox (Apr 22, 2017)

I could go for another round, last time was a couple of years back.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 22, 2017)

Glad you do Minox, we need more old members signing up for KYT again, so the newer members can get to know the older members!

Btw, added you both.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Apr 23, 2017)

Hmm, i'll go again. good idea indeed!


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 23, 2017)

i would like to sign up if i can


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2017)

Added you both~

Hopefully some more long long time members will sign up!


----------



## Ricken (Apr 25, 2017)

I'll join in


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 27, 2017)

Me please!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 27, 2017)

Added the both of you.

20 places left~


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 27, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Added the both of you.
> 
> 20 places left~


How often do you do these things? Does it take a very long time to get through everyone?


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 27, 2017)

3 days per user, you're user number 40 so once KYT has started, it'll be 120 days before your session is due ;]


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 27, 2017)

Time to prepare my questions.
i need more paper....


----------



## Quantumcat (Apr 27, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> 3 days per user, you're user number 40 so once KYT has started, it'll be 120 days before your session is due ;]


Haha thanks I'll have to learn how to be patient :-p 
Maybe I'll use my new-found hunger games skillz to hatchet some of the people in front of me


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2017)

There's still 20 places left!
I'm keeping sign ups open for another month, KYT will start in June!


----------



## Quantumcat (May 1, 2017)

Can we start now? It'll take a long time to get through the ones that we have, and by that time the remaining places will be filled.


----------



## Seriel (May 1, 2017)

I wouldn't mind another shot at this, I'm in!


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (May 1, 2017)

Sign me up.


----------



## Jao Chu (May 1, 2017)

Just a remainder everyone, you need to be a part of the 'special inner circle' of GBATemp to be included in KYT,

I've been trying to get added to the list since it changed hands from a previous user to a new one, and was told 'they're just trying to clear the list first before adding new applications'

The original list has been cleared a new thread created, yet my username still hasn't appeared.....

I don't care if I get added or not, I'll admit my membership and posts have been controversial at times, however, it seems to be an exclusive/popular users only type of deal


----------



## vinstage (May 1, 2017)

I'm not sure I understand :s... so you answer questions for 3 days when your time comes?
_
I mean, count me in I suppose._


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 1, 2017)

Jao Chu said:


> Just a remainder everyone, you need to be a part of the 'special inner circle' of GBATemp to be included in KYT,
> 
> I've been trying to get added to the list since it changed hands from a previous user to a new one, and was told 'they're just trying to clear the list first before adding new applications'
> 
> ...


special inner circle?


----------



## G0R3Z (May 2, 2017)

gnmmarechal said:


> special inner circle?



I would assume that it means that you both post regularly, you have a history around the site and people know you.


----------



## DinohScene (May 2, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Can we start now? It'll take a long time to get through the ones that we have, and by that time the remaining places will be filled.



I try to fill up the list as much as I can.
Limit is 60, which are 180 days of KYT.
Regardless of the limit is reached or not, KYT will start in June.



Jao Chu said:


> Just a remainder everyone, you need to be a part of the 'special inner circle' of GBATemp to be included in KYT,
> 
> I've been trying to get added to the list since it changed hands from a previous user to a new one, and was told 'they're just trying to clear the list first before adding new applications'
> 
> ...



Anyone can participate, literally anyone.
Preference goes to the more known members ofcourse as they generate more interest but there's no discrimination on who can join or not ;]

Well, I don't care that you don't care, you're added mate!
But in all seriousness, you don't need to be part of a special circle or exclusive member to participate.
Anyone can join.



vinstage said:


> I'm not sure I understand :s... so you answer questions for 3 days when your time comes?
> _
> I mean, count me in I suppose._



Yep, it's literally that.
Also ask questions to the other participants.
The goal of this is to knit the community together by learning from the people, who they are instead of seeing posts.



gnmmarechal said:


> special inner circle?



There's a very special circle where only high elite members can gather 
I can tell you this much about it but you're free to join KYT!



G0R3Z said:


> I would assume that it means that you both post regularly, you have a history around the site and people know you.



Nope, anyone can participate, even if you only got 1 post.
Goal is to get to know the others ;]

Anyway, people who posted to get added are added.

16 places left!


----------



## RevPokemon (May 2, 2017)

Sign me up please!


----------



## Meteor7 (May 2, 2017)

I'd like to go again, why not.


----------



## DinohScene (May 2, 2017)

And that makes 14 left!


----------



## dAVID_ (May 2, 2017)

I want in.


----------



## KingpinSlim (May 2, 2017)

Sign me up.


----------



## DinohScene (May 3, 2017)

12 spots left~


----------



## EthanAddict (May 15, 2017)

I want to sign up too


----------



## DinohScene (May 16, 2017)

Added~


----------



## nxwing (May 16, 2017)

Add me please


----------



## Quantumcat (May 16, 2017)

@Olmectron sign up :-)


----------



## Olmectron (May 16, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> @Olmectron sign up :-)


Okay 

Add me, please, OP.


----------



## MichiS97 (May 16, 2017)

Sign me up!


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2017)

I'd be willing to do this again, but I'd need to have someone like Bubsy come and bug me when my KYT session happens.


----------



## Acrux (May 17, 2017)

sign me up please


----------



## Lacius (May 17, 2017)

I'll sign up.


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I'd be willing to do this again, but I'd need to have someone like Bubsy come and bug me when my KYT session happens.



If by "bugging" you mean "circlejerking" then please don't bother.

Rest of you are added~
6 open spots remaining and 1 reserved.


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If by "bugging" you mean "circlejerking" then please don't bother.
> 
> Rest of you are added~
> 6 open spots remaining and 1 reserved.


I mean come and remind me since I don't always use GBATemp that often anymore.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 17, 2017)

What does circlejerking even mean? I mean I know the literal definition but unless you're neighbours I don't see how that can apply


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I mean come and remind me since I don't always use GBATemp that often anymore.



If you've read the rules and guidelines, you'll get a 72 hour message in advance that your KYT session is up.
Not to mention that you'll also ask questions to other tempers, for the majority of the KYT sessions (not all)

If you're up to that, you're added.



Quantumcat said:


> What does circlejerking even mean? I mean I know the literal definition but unless you're neighbours I don't see how that can apply



Basically, things that belong in the EoF should stay in the EoF.
That's pretty much all you need to know ;p


----------



## Deleted User (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If you've read the rules and guidelines, you'll get a 72 hour message in advance that your KYT session is up.
> Not to mention that you'll also ask questions to other tempers, for the majority of the KYT sessions (not all)
> 
> If you're up to that, you're added.


I usually just watch the other KYT sessions and ask a question or two if I can think of one, would that be fine?


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I usually just watch the other KYT sessions and ask a question or two if I can think of one, would that be fine?



As long as you ask questions in the majority of the KYT sessions, regardless of who's session is currently due.
Then yep.

I'm doing this purely to prevent empty sessions like last KYT or have it gone to shit again.


----------



## bennyman123abc (May 17, 2017)

I'll join. Why the hell not?


----------



## DinohScene (May 17, 2017)

Added both~


----------



## bennyman123abc (May 17, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Added both~


Thanks! I am looking forward to it!


----------



## Alkéryn (May 18, 2017)

I signup if it is still possible


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2017)

4 places left~


----------



## Alkéryn (May 19, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> 4 places left~


How many in total 
I signup btw


----------



## DinohScene (May 19, 2017)

You're already on the list, check the OP for your place ;p

56 people have signed up, so 4 places are left.
Signup will continue till May 30th.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 19, 2017)

Can't wait for this to start


----------



## Quantumcat (May 19, 2017)

@zoogie @Zidapi sign up


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 20, 2017)

*signs his name large on the sheet*

Stick my session in the middle of the Summer. 
That's the time when few are paying attention.


----------



## DinohScene (May 20, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> *signs his name large on the sheet*
> 
> Stick my session in the middle of the Summer.
> That's the time when few are paying attention.



I'll do me best!
It's on the bottom for now but I'll ask a few if they want to swap~


----------



## Deleted User (May 20, 2017)

I'd love to join but muh inactivity from Temp


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 23, 2017)

Will this start soon™?


----------



## Jacklack3 (May 23, 2017)

cab i be in pls?


----------



## DinohScene (May 24, 2017)

Added, 2 spots left!


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2017)

Add me senpai~


----------



## Lucar (May 27, 2017)

Add me too please


----------



## Sheimi (May 27, 2017)

Sign me up please.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (May 27, 2017)

Yes please. Although, I'm looking forward to questioning others


----------



## DinohScene (May 27, 2017)

Seeing you three signed up so quickly, I'll add you three to the list.
Consider yourselves lucky!

Signups are closed from now on, stay tuned, KYT will start soon!


----------



## erman1337 (May 28, 2017)

welp i guess i missed it


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jun 4, 2017)

darn! this looked fun. I'll be sure to do t next time.


----------



## drenal (Jun 10, 2017)

Can I join?


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 11, 2017)

Seeing the last session devolved into a shit fest.
Let me urge you all to check the rules again.

If there's someone being a cock in a session, just report him and let the staff handle it.
*DO NOT START A FLAME WAR!*


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 24, 2017)

oh, it is a sign up thing, cool, was quite panicked and thought I had to do this o.o


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 5, 2017)

I'll have a go.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 11, 2017)

I'd like to remind people that already had their sessions should continue to ask questions to some of the others.
It's a bit more polite.
Thank you <З


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I'd like to remind people that already had their sessions should continue to ask questions to some of the others.
> It's a bit more polite.
> Thank you <З



I don't mean to push you too hard but, have you signed me up?


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

Jiehfeng said:


> I don't mean to push you too hard but, have you signed me up?


You can view it on the list of members


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> You can view it on the list of members



All I see is a spoiler with Upcoming sessions.


----------



## EthanAddict (Jul 11, 2017)

Jiehfeng said:


> All I see is a spoiler with Upcoming sessions.



If you signed up your name should be there


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2017)

EthanAddict said:


> If you signed up your name should be there



It's not, which is why I asked Dino.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 11, 2017)

Signups are closed.
I can put you in in the end of Dec with a bit of luck, can't guarantee it.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Jul 11, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Signups are closed.
> I can put you in in the end of Dec with a bit of luck, can't guarantee it.



Oh haha, forget about it, maybe next time, thanks.


----------



## JFlare (Jul 21, 2017)

wow december is a long time from now. I was going to sign up, but I changed my mind.  Let me know when you start a new go at it.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2017)

Update!
Changes have been made to who's on the list.
Luxerwap personally requested to be removed so I replaced him with HamBone41801
Normally I'd move everybody up one position but seeing I've placed some people in time frames they're best to reply, I've chosen to do it like this.


----------



## migles (Jul 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Update!
> Changes have been made to who's on the list.
> Luxerwap personally requested to be removed so I replaced him with HamBone41801
> Normally I'd move everybody up one position but seeing I've placed some people in time frames they're best to reply, I've chosen to do it like this.


beam me up boy, i wanna be questioned.
put me in a quantum position, where i am in everywhere and nowhere at the same time
i am premium boy


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2017)

migles said:


> beam me up boy, i wanna be questioned.
> put me in a quantum position, where i am in everywhere and nowhere at the same time
> i am premium boy



Slow down Schrödinger.
If i'd put you in a quantum position, then Temp might or might not host your session.
You might or might not reply.
So how can add you to the list if you both not on it yet are on it?


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jul 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Slow down Schrödinger.
> If i'd put you in a quantum position, then Temp might or might not host your session.
> You might or might not reply.
> So how can add you to the list if you both not on it yet are on it?





migles said:


> beam me up boy, i wanna be questioned.
> put me in a quantum position, where i am in everywhere and nowhere at the same time
> i am premium boy


what the FUCK does any of that mean?


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2017)

HamBone41801 said:


> what the FUCK does any of that mean?



Quantum mechanics.


----------



## migles (Jul 26, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Slow down Schrödinger.
> If i'd put you in a quantum position, then Temp might or might not host your session.
> You might or might not reply.
> So how can add you to the list if you both not on it yet are on it?


<does not have idea how quantum mechanics work
(poiting to my avatar)
seriously, if you got room, add me somewhere in the list, can be in end of the list don't care, you are the chief


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2017)

migles said:


> <does not have idea how quantum mechanics work
> (poiting to my avatar)
> seriously, if you got room, add me somewhere in the list, can be in end of the list don't care, you are the chief



And I thought I could have a civilized conversation with you ;-;

I'll keep it in mind.
If there's an opening, you'll be on it.
I can't promise anything tho.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 31, 2017)

I'd like to urge everyone who is participating and has participated to continue to ask questions to your fellow attendees!
KYT is made to know your fellow temper a bit better after all.

Cheers!


----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)

Aw man, did I get kicked off?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> *Rules and guidelines:*
> If you don't log in for 2 weeks consecutively, I will remove you from the KYT list, no exceptions.



Sorry, but I haven't received a notification and you haven't logged in for 2 weeks.


----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Sorry, but I haven't received a notification and you haven't logged in for 2 weeks.


Aw okay, maybe next time.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Aw okay, maybe next time.



Can set you up on the reserves list, in case someone else falls away.
Bit of luck you'll have a spot in Dec or earlier.


----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Can set you up on the reserves list, in case someone else falls away.
> Bit of luck you'll have a spot in Dec or earlier.


Okay, sure, I'm fine with that


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2017)

drenal said:


> Okay, sure, I'm fine with that



Done and done.
if someone gets booted off KYT, I'll let you know~


----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Done and done.
> if someone gets booted off KYT, I'll let you know~


Thanks


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 6, 2017)

No problemo~


----------



## drenal (Aug 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> No problemo~


Stop typing like this please, it's concerning~


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 8, 2017)

So is the list right now meant to go until the end of the year?


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 10, 2017)

I have an interest in KYT.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2017)

TheDarkGreninja said:


> So is the list right now meant to go until the end of the year?



Til Nov-Dec yes.



H1B1Esquire said:


> I have an interest in KYT.



Can put you up for a spot in Dec, can't promise shite tho.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 10, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Til Nov-Dec yes.



I've got a while to wait


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2017)

If you want me to put you on the reserves list, you'll have a shot at a spot if someone drops out or in Dec.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Aug 10, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> If you want me to put you on the reserves list, you'll have a shot at a spot if someone drops out or in Dec.


Nah it's ok.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2017)

Aye aye~


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Aug 10, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Can put you up for a spot in Dec, can't promise shite tho.



That's fine; I figured if everything goes swimmingly, there are ~37 people ahead of me and at three days per person, would be 111 days from now-ish. Thank you regardless.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2017)

I'll add you aye.
Can't promise anything.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 16, 2017)

To everyone who was on the KYT list, is on the KYT and wanted to be on the KYT, please ask questions to your fellow attendees.
It prevents sessions from being empty and it's simply a polite thing to do!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Aug 25, 2017)

sign me up , i dc. when i will be questioned.

thx c:


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 26, 2017)

I can put you on the reserves list, can't promise anything tho.


----------



## tunip3 (Aug 26, 2017)

Can I sign up


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 26, 2017)

Like I said previously, I can put you on the reserves but there's no guarantee you'll get a KYT session this season.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Aug 28, 2017)

Sign me up, I guess.


----------



## Small Kat (Aug 28, 2017)

I want to join please.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 15, 2017)

Everybody that is/was on the KYT list, please don't forget to ask questions to your fellow attendees.
Thank you.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 30, 2017)

Friendly reminder to everyone who attended KYT.
Please make sure to ask questions to your fellow attendees.

It's not polite to have a KYT spot but not participate in asking questions to others.


----------



## jDSX (Oct 30, 2017)

Sign me up please


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 30, 2017)

can i go again? :3


----------



## DeoNaught (Oct 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Friendly reminder to everyone who attended KYT.
> Please make sure to ask questions to your fellow attendees.
> 
> It's not polite to have a KYT spot but not participate in asking questions to others.


yeah, we don't want another going like mine]
lemme just say, you dont feel good about yourself, because basically no one really wants to get to know you.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 30, 2017)

Sign ups have been closed for months now.
I might write some people who replied here up for the end of the year but I can not guarantee a spot.

As for the next season, I don't know if I should continue KYT.
The first part was promising, lots of people asking lots of questions, lately, this has been severely lacking.


----------



## Olmectron (Oct 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Sign ups have been closed for months now.
> I might write some people who replied here up for the end of the year but I can not guarantee a spot.
> 
> As for the next season, I don't know if I should continue KYT.
> The first part was promising, lots of people asking lots of questions, lately, this has been severely lacking.


Probably because of job and school. In August/September, more people had more free time. Or so it seems.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 30, 2017)

Olmectron said:


> Probably because of job and school. In August/September, more people had more free time. Or so it seems.



I seen plenty of attendees responding to normal threads but not to KYT threads.
Hence I kinda wanted every attendee to respond to other KYT threads as well.
It's more polite.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 31, 2017)

....how far down the list am I again ?


----------



## Seriel (Oct 31, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> ....how far down the list am I again ?


You're not on the list


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Oct 31, 2017)

Seriel said:


> You're not on the list


I asked Dinoh, he froze my spot when I went offline for awhile, then a few weeks ago he pm'd me and we agreed on a session after one of the others opted out.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Sign ups have been closed for months now.
> I might write some people who replied here up for the end of the year but I can not guarantee a spot.
> 
> As for the next season, I don't know if I should continue KYT.
> The first part was promising, lots of people asking lots of questions, lately, this has been severely lacking.


I will continue KYT if you don't.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> I will continue KYT if you don't.



The interest in KYT isn't what it's used to be.
Hence the thought of quitting it for a while, hopefully later on, interest will gather again.


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> The interest in KYT isn't what it's used to be.
> Hence the thought of quitting it for a while, hopefully later on, interest will gather again.


Maybe you shouldn't run as long of seasons.
That seems to be why people started to leave. I've waited literally all Summer for my KYT so, I think a KYT season this long should be much shorter. Maybe through the end of August or the sessions are closer together.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> Maybe you shouldn't run as long of seasons.
> That seems to be why people started to leave. I've waited literally all Summer for my KYT so, I think a KYT season this long should be much shorter. Maybe through the end of August or the sessions are closer together.



Have thought about it but the signups filled quickly.
Previous KYT hoster left signups open when KYT was running, resulting in a season that spanned 1.5 years +

I've actually added some rules and guidelines to prevent KYT from becoming a EOF outside the EOF activity.


----------



## Sathya (Nov 18, 2017)

I'll will join (if i can)


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2017)

Signups are closed.
But feel free to participate in asking questions!


----------



## Sathya (Nov 18, 2017)

So i cant join anymore or anytime?


----------



## bennyman123abc (Nov 18, 2017)

Sathya said:


> So i cant join anymore or anytime?


Nope. It's all closed. Cya


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 18, 2017)

No.
Signups are closed and the future of KYT is uncertain.
Especially now when at the end of this season, everyone who had a spot literally don't ask anything to their fellow attendees.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 23, 2017)

I'd like to thank everyone who has participated in KYT!
I has been a amazing run this season!


----------



## Lukerz (Nov 23, 2017)

Sounds fun! I'll give it  go!

Oh wait its over. Now I notice this thread? Shoot


----------

